# grease trap nonsense



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Did this job today at a local yuppy farmers market.

It's a Heritage building, the roof and siding are glass. So I talked to the plumbing inspector and putting a pipe threw a roof is a big no no in that building so they made a by-law to allow each vendor to have it's own cheater vent (complete trash).

So I just want to state that I believe cheater vents are stupid and I hate having to use them but I had no choice for this building.

The pipe is Canadian PVC DWV, don't know what Americans use for commercial use, but this is what we use, sorry it's not conduit.

Very tight spot and took forever to get this done and legal Ontario code.

Cleanout on the upper section of the outlet of the grease trap was a screw up but I figure it won't harm anything so I just left it in there instead of putting in some couplings.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks good, could use a couple more cleanouts. Did you paint it or someone else?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Wtf

Got more clean outs in there than a 10,000 sqft mall

Why did you use ptraps with unions?

Also the pipe going through the cabinet looks screwed up

Also aren't you required to have a vent on both the inlet and outlet of the grease trap


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Looks good, *could use a* *couple more cleanouts.* Did you paint it or someone else?


 






.......LOL.....:laughing:.......


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

My Boss doesn't like the p-traps with unions, and if you look in your Ontario code book it doesnt say that union p-traps are cleanouts. So they are hit and miss for Inspectors, So I think my boss just said f-it and doesn't waste his money buying the union traps if he has to go back to put in a line cleanout.

Every KS needs a cleanout, inlet and outlet of grease trap needs a cleanout 

Pipe going threw the cabinets is fine, maybe the shadow made it look weird


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea really, are you required to paint the pipes to pass inspection?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Yea really, are you required to paint the pipes to pass inspection?


That is the colour of the pipe from the manufacture

It is PVC DWV fire rated pipe


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

From underground parking garages to hospitals to high-rise buildings, more and more mechanical contractors and engineers are discovering—and switching to—proven PVC systems for commercial and institutional buildings. Why are PVC systems from IPEX becoming the new standard? As an integrated solution, System 15® and System XFR® meet all code requirements for noncombustible buildings.





















More importantly, they provide the required rugged reliability with all the added benefits of PVC.They’re lighter than their metal counterparts, making them easier to handle and install. Very durable, they resist corrosion and require virtually no maintenance. And they yield substantial cost savings both now and down the road.



*IPEX System 15®*

*The economical choice for contractors and engineers.* System 15® is a winner. It’s a cost-effective “workhorse” designed for the majority of low-rise and light commercial applications where DWV systems don’t run through an air space or plenum.
In addition to costing less than cast iron, System 15® pipe and fittings are engineered to withstand years of uninterrupted service. Made of tough, impact resistant PVC, System 15® won’t rust, pit, scale or degrade, even under continued exposure to moisture, salts, aggressive soils and most acids.
Do the math: System 15® is an unbeatable, cost-effective investment—now and for years to come.




*System XFR®*

*The world's first uncoated PVC rated for high rises & plenums.* Until now, contractors installing DWV pipe in high-rises and plenums had few alternatives to heavy cast iron and copper. IPEX has changed that.
Proven in noncombustible environments, System XFR®’s advanced material meets all fire-resistance and smoke development codes. Its revolutionary fire-retardant properties eliminate flame spread and reduce the volume of smoke generated.
And in addition to its reliable smoke and fire protection, System XFR® delivers all the advantages you’d expect from thermoplastic piping. As a world’s first, System XFR® is definitely one for the record books.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

billy_awesome said:


> My Boss doesn't like the p-traps with unions, and if you look in your Ontario code book it doesnt say that union p-traps are cleanouts. So they are hit and miss for Inspectors, So I think my boss just said f-it and doesn't waste his money buying the union traps if he has to go back to put in a line cleanout.
> 
> Every KS needs a cleanout, inlet and outlet of grease trap needs a cleanout
> 
> Pipe going threw the cabinets is fine, maybe the shadow made it look weird


Downtown Toronto?

I stopped using union sys15 PVC p traps in commercial kitchens. The heat from the hot water from dishwashers and boiling water from pots expands and contracts the pipe to the point where the unions loosen....and leak.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> That is the colour of the pipe from the manufacture
> 
> It is PVC DWV fire rated pipe


I kind of like the color, it really matches the cabinets and sink. Is that a Canadian thing or do they sell it state side?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> I kind of like the color, it really matches the cabinets and sink. Is that a Canadian thing or do they sell it state side?


Thanks for the education, Old. School... don't see them around these part.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is all Ipex products








AquaRiseIPEX introduces AquaRise, a hot and cold potable water distribution system for commercial, industrial and high-rise buildings. Based on over 15 years experience designing and manufacturing industry-leading CPVC systems, AquaRise offers numerous benefits over metal with a system that’s fully approved for noncombustible applications.


Pipe - with - the - StripeIPEX polyethylene _Pipe-with-the-Stripe_® features a permanent colored stripe which enables the class and type of pipe to be easily identified, whether in storage onsite or embedded in the ground. In fact, the stripe is actually part of the pipe and will always be visible.

Cements and PrimersIPEX cements are formulated to the highest standards in the industry and manufactured with the strictest quality control. That’s what enables us to offer a full system warranty with every complete IPEX system – pipe, valves, fittings and cement.








Drainway ABS DWVIPEX Drainway® ABS drain, waste and vent (DWV) systems have been proving themselves across North America – both below and above grade – for more than three decades. Lightweight and easy to install, even in confined spaces, ABS DWV has become the material of choice in residential, industrial and commercial construction, where codes permit.

System 15 & System XFR PVC DWVFrom underground parking garages to hospitals to high-rise buildings, more and more mechanical contractors and engineers are discovering—and switching to—proven PVC systems for commercial and institutional buildings. Why are PVC systems from IPEX becoming the new standard? As an integrated solution, System 15® and System XFR® meet all code requirements for noncombustible buildings.

PVC Solvent Weld Sewer Pipe & FittingsIPEX offers a complete line of solid and perforated PVC solvent weld sewer pipe and fittings for building drainage and sewer applications.








System 636 Flue Gas Venting







IPEX offers complete certified systems of pipes, fittings and cements meeting the stringent demands of the ULC S636 venting standard. All with the quality, performance and support you’ve come to expect from IPEX. 

**Note: The System 636 Contest is now closed. Winners will be notified by email on or before February 1, 2012*








BlazemasterApproved for more applications than any other nonmetallic system on the market, IPEX BlazeMaster is the new industry standard in fire sprinkler systems. BlazeMaster CPVC pipe and fittings are fully approved for use in all NFPA 13 Ligh Hazard applications, in both new and retrofit construction.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> Did this job today at a local yuppy farmers market.
> 
> It's a Heritage building, the roof and siding are glass. So I talked to the plumbing inspector and putting a pipe threw a roof is a big no no in that building so they made a by-law to allow each vendor to have it's own cheater vent (complete trash).
> 
> ...


 






What happened to the picture??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What happened to the picture??


 Did Mike Holmes get in and took it out because its the wrong color pipes and fittings?


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't know what happened to the picture, I'll fix it up.

My Boss used to do restaurant maintenance, so I see why he doesn't like union traps.

Believe it or not, every country has different pipes and standards based on temperature, weather and codes. 

You look our PVC being grey and think it looks odd, when we look at your PVC and wonder why it's so darn bright......it's hurting my eyes already...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe I just ain't seeing it but is there a flow restrictor required there?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks good. Is that System 15 pipe?



I dislike steel grease traps. Did a replacement last week in a second floor church kitchen where the bottom fell out of the old unit when the "Trap Doctor" stuck his shop vac through it.

The contents polluted a bathroom below. We hauled 240 pounds of crap to the landfill.

Replaced with a shiny new Canplas plastic unit.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Flow restrictor sits inside the grease trap.

As far as Ontario goes, we are still stuck on steel grease traps. I'm not a big fan of them too, I've ripped out rotten traps from restaurants and had them fall apart all over me.

As many plumbers will agree, grease traps smell worse than septic tanks, go figure.

We started a project in the city where I live in doing plastic grease traps, only problem is they have to be buried because the materials they are made of aren't fire rated for commercial buildings. The plastic ones I've seen still have a steel lid.

The unit is actually an organic fruits and vegetable smoothie restaurant......don't see much of a need for a GREASE TRAP......hahaha


----------

